# There's a chance Allen Iverson might wear purple & gold?



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Lakers coach Phil Jackson said he wouldn't rule out a trade that would send Iverson to Los Angeles and pair him with Kobe Bryant. 
"I think he has trade value. Certain teams know what he could do for them," Jackson said Sunday before the Lakers-Spurs game in Los Angeles. "Other teams would say no thank you at this time. 

"*I wouldn't say outright we have no interest*." 

--Associated Press

:thinking2:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Haha...I would take that with a grain of salt right now.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

i wonder what kobe thinks of it


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

76ers want expiring contracts so they could trade Brown, Mihm, and Mckie for A.I. Which would be great but I think 76ers can get better offers.


----------



## raptorsrule15 (Jul 4, 2003)

^mmm try Brown, Bynum and Smush plus 1st picks


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

raptorsrule15 said:


> ^mmm try Brown, Bynum and Smush plus 1st picks


Take out either smush or Bynum for Mihm and Mckie and you got yourself a trade!


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Lakers don't even need this guy. He's just going to kill the chemistry and inevitably bring trouble probably with Kobe.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I wouldn't do that deal. We'd have no bigs. 

I personally don't want AI on this team. Chemistry would be killed, and AI would most likely struggle finding his role in the triangle.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

hm, i dont think so. we'd have to get up our big men..


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

You guys would still have Odom, Cook, Bynum, Ronny for your bigs. oh well there's better offers anyways.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I would do any deal as long as Kobe, Odom, Bynum, Farmar, and maybe Walton are not included. Funny to think that if Brian Grant were still here we could maybe have traded him and draft picks for Iverson.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

brian grant + draft picks is no good. they free up some money, but get nothing for the future. we'd have to throw in bynum+grant+picks at the very minimum.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Iverson would be ok (if not great) for the Lakers *IF* the Lakers *do not* give up anybody to get him, because anybody leaving the team right now (besides Aaron Mckie, and Sasha) can greatly affect their chemistry; which is why I would even dispute a Garnett trade right now.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

They could just do a complete dump of garbage and limited players...: 

Sasha, Mickie, Mihm, Cook, 1st round pick(x2)
It would be nice if the money added up to what is needed because Sasha, Mckie, and Mihm are all free agents next season and Brian Cook is a good shooter for the 76ers to have. (It's Good to Dream )


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i thought we signed sasha to like a 2 or 3 year extension?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Oh...and one more thing: Smush will be absolutetly PISSED if Iverson come here because it's bad enough for him that Farmer has been breathing down his back. Smush's play has grown in favor with Phil during the last couple of games but Iverson arriving will be a definite benching for Smush and we all know how Smush will react....


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

afobisme said:


> i thought we signed sasha to like a 2 or 3 year extension?


I believe that was Cook, but if the Lakers signed Sasha for 2+ years also then sheeesh....what a mistake :no:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

cook got 3 years i think, and sasha signed a contract... at least i recall that much.

yeah he signed for 2 additional years (i think it was an extension), but at least he's not that expensive http://hoopshype.com/salaries/la_lakers.htm

oh, and luke walton is going to earn a considerable pay raise. he's only getting a little over a million this year, damn. we're also going to have to re-sign smush and ronny.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

The Only trade that will work unless the Lakers can trade Brian Grants salary:

ESPN.com Trade Machine  :no:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

that's definitely not going to happen then. it'll work maybe if we sent bynum, but we'd be sending 2 of our big men... so mitch definitely wont do that.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

The One said:


> The Only trade that will work unless the Lakers can trade Brian Grants salary:
> 
> ESPN.com Trade Machine  :no:


We can't trade Grant's contract because we took advantage of the new "waive" option to avoid substantial luxury tax. How nice would it be to have that right now? Combining it with a number of players could surely land us someone great with a team looking to cut costs.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Another reason this garbage for iverson trade won't work:

the 76ers already have 15 players on their rosters. If we happen to trade 3 to 4 players for Iverson, Philly will be forced to waive either their own players or the players they receive from the Lakers. 

So why wouldn't Phil dismiss the possibility of Iverson coming to LA? perhaps to send a message to Smush, "you're playing like ****, start balling *****."


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

in that case, if iverson is going anywhere, it's either going to be straight up 1 for 1, or the sixers will only accept 2 players then?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

How about a three team deal? maybew we could sucker someone into giving us a pg. Not Iverson, but someone that will fit into out situation. Any ideas??


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm a Iverson supporter, but I would not like adding him on the Lakers. His style of play wouldn't fit the triangle offense.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

It would be the worst trade in the history of NBA.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We could use AI. He and Kobe I think could work well together. AI wouldn't have the same role he had in Philly. He wouldn't take over the team like he does with Philly. 

In Allstar games when he's played with other great players he's intergrated his game. PJ understands that AI is a great player and he thinks he can mold a philosphy that could make it work. 

But I would not give up odom for him. I think Odom is vastly underappreciated by Lakers fans. The responsibilities he has for us are incredible, he's our best rebounder and top playmaker. Thats no smal feat.


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

What about this 4 team deal? It's one way things could happen, I don't know if it's something that will work though.

ESPN.com Trade Machine


----------



## Tha Freak (Dec 5, 2006)

I already gave my thoughts on an AI and Kobe duo. It won't work out. I doubt a trade happens. Phil is just trying to get some media attention


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

Tha Freak said:


> I already gave my thoughts on an AI and Kobe duo. It won't work out. I doubt a trade happens. Phil is just trying to get some media attention


I know for at least myself, that I just wanted to see what you guys thought about my "trade" that was successful on the ESPN Trade machine.

I agree with you on the fact that AI and Kobe wouldn't work out. They may have changed their assist stats but both still have somewhat of an ego for wanting the ball as the "Main Man". I mean even though Kobe is sharing the ball, he still wants to be recognized as the main man in a Lakers uniform and that's just what AI would want even if Kobe was there, so I just don't see it working. It would be the Kobe and Shaq fued all over again.


----------



## Tha Freak (Dec 5, 2006)

*Laker Sources Say "Team Has No Interest in Iverson"*



> Maybe Jackson is a secret member of the Allen Iverson fan club, or maybe he was looking to give the media something to write about, but he did not discount the possibility of the Lakers' trading for the Philadelphia 76ers guard.
> 
> "The owner that has been here with the Lakers has always been a person that has looked at All-Star talent as something that he can accommodate, and that he is willing to accommodate," Jackson said. "I wouldn't just say outright we have no interest."
> 
> *Lakers sources, however, emphatically said the team was not interested in acquiring Iverson, who has two years and $42 million on his contract after this season.*


Link


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Laker Sources Say "Team Has No Interest in Iverson"*

I think some are undersating AI's greatness as a player. Put him on a quality team and he could be a hughe difference maker. PJ knows this. AI and Kobe could potentially be one of the great alltime backcourts. Since PJ never requires a pass 1st guy AI would fit well in PJ's system. 

Problem is I wouldn't give up Odom to get him. Bynum yeah not odom. Odom is far too valuable. He does the job of 3 different players for us. He rebounds like a 4, he passes like a combo guard, and he scores like a 2nd option. And he handles on the break like a pg. 

Odom might be the rarest talent in the league. Doing all those things at 6-10.


----------



## Tha Freak (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Laker Sources Say "Team Has No Interest in Iverson"*



jazzy1 said:


> I think some are undersating AI's greatness as a player. Put him on a quality team and he could be a hughe difference maker. PJ knows this. AI and Kobe could potentially be one of the great alltime backcourts. Since PJ never requires a pass 1st guy AI would fit well in PJ's system.


Thing is, both AI and Kobe dominate the ball. How can we find enough shots for both to be happy? Not to mention we also have Lamar on the roster. AI + Kobe + Lamar. How could all three co-exist? How could all three be happy with the amount of touches they are receiving? Plus, we aren't even talking about the other guys on the roster.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Laker Sources Say "Team Has No Interest in Iverson"*



Tha Freak said:


> Thing is, both AI and Kobe dominate the ball. How can we find enough shots for both to be happy? Not to mention we also have Lamar on the roster. AI + Kobe + Lamar. How could all three co-exist? How could all three be happy with the amount of touches they are receiving? Plus, we aren't even talking about the other guys on the roster.


Of course someone would have to give up shots and the ball and that would be AI. And quite frankly I think he'd relish the chance to play the game differently thats the reason he wants outta Philly. He wants a chance to win. 

I think PJ could easily craft a role for him in the Triangle. Kobe has already given up ball domination to odom so he'd be willing as well to give up0 3-5 shots a game as well. 

I think Kobe and AI realize now that its about winning and legacy having had enough individual success, 

I think great players have an ability to adjust. I think they could easily be as good or better than Frazier and Monroe with the Knicks. PJ was on that team as a player.


----------



## Tha Freak (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Laker Sources Say "Team Has No Interest in Iverson"*



jazzy1 said:


> Of course someone would have to give up shots and the ball and that would be AI. And quite frankly I think he'd relish the chance to play the game differently thats the reason he wants outta Philly. He wants a chance to win.
> 
> I think PJ could easily craft a role for him in the Triangle. Kobe has already given up ball domination to odom so he'd be willing as well to give up0 3-5 shots a game as well.
> 
> ...


Yeah, but the thing is, Iverson only plays great when he is able to dominate the ball. Trust me. I used to live in the Philly area and I have seen him play many times. Without the ball, Iverson just isn't Iverson. Kobe needs the ball in his hand to be effective as well (maybe not as much as Iverson, but he still needs time to dominate with the ball) same with Lamar. Like I said before, Iverson just wouldn't fit in LA.

Also, about what you said about great players having the ability to adjust, coming into the season, Iverson promised that he would take less shots and get his teammates more involved. Obviously that hasn't happened, as Iverson has not changed the way has played throughout his whole NBA career


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Laker Sources Say "Team Has No Interest in Iverson"*



Tha Freak said:


> Yeah, but the thing is, Iverson only plays great when he is able to dominate the ball. Trust me. I used to live in the Philly area and I have seen him play many times. Without the ball, Iverson just isn't Iverson. Kobe needs the ball in his hand to be effective as well (maybe not as much as Iverson, but he still needs time to dominate with the ball) same with Lamar. Like I said before, Iverson just wouldn't fit in LA.
> 
> Also, about what you said about great players having the ability to adjust, coming into the season, Iverson promised that he would take less shots and get his teammates more involved. Obviously that hasn't happened, as Iverson has not changed the way has played throughout his whole NBA career



I think you're underselling one point that makes great players great and thats their abilit to know the game and make alterations on how they play based on their opponents schemes. 

That same ability to adjust would apply in playing with better players. 

And come on in Philly they have a terrible team so there's no way he could sit back and allow the team to flounder with that terrible roster just for the sake of saying well I did't take as many shots. Thats ridiculous. The comepetitive instinct kicks in and he goes all out. 

as for the contention that he couldn't play without dominating the ball, I'd dispute that he's never really had to make that adjustment. He's always had the team centered around his game. Its about understanding the game and he clearly does so I think mentally he could make the adjustments. 

Earl Monroe was a classic scorer and he meshed his game with frazier when people didn;t think it'd work. I'd expect AI could make the change. 

Kobe has already proven that he can play with another great player and have success not having the ball all the time. And odom does enough other things well to exist without it. 

I respect the IQ's of these players enough to think they can make the adjustments. Its not like they'll have to completly change who they are they would all have a chance to have the ball at diffeent times. 

Its not about making either player most comfortable its about finding a happy medium. bringing their skills together. Great perimeter players have rarely teamed up in this current era but that doesn't mean some of these combo's couldn't work. 

No real chance this happens anyway.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Laker Sources Say "Team Has No Interest in Iverson"*



jazzy1 said:


> I think you're underselling one point that makes great players great and thats their abilit to know the game and make alterations on how they play based on their opponents schemes.
> 
> That same ability to adjust would apply in playing with better players.
> 
> ...


great post! 
You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to jazzy1 again.
!:clap2:


----------



## Tha Freak (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Laker Sources Say "Team Has No Interest in Iverson"*



jazzy1 said:


> I think you're underselling one point that makes great players great and thats their abilit to know the game and make alterations on how they play based on their opponents schemes.
> 
> That same ability to adjust would apply in playing with better players.
> 
> ...


I agree that this is a meaningless argument since the trade has no chance of going down. But back to the Iverson topic. The Sixers do have talent besides AI on the roster (as hard as it may seem). Early on in the season, when the Sixers were on their 3 game winning streak (short lived), the team was playing well because Iverson was sharing the rock to guys like Webber, Korver, and Iguodala. But sharing the ball was only a matter of a couple of games. Later on, Iverson reverted back to his old ways of playing. The Sixers have offensive players that can score (Webber, Korver, Iguodala, Green, Hunter) it's just the matter of them getting the ball into their hands. You mention the fact that Iverson can play well without dominating the ball. How? The guy doesn't shoot at a high percentage, and most of his points come off creating his own shots and driving to the hoop (which means he will need the ball to be effective). Kobe has improved to the point where he doesn't nessacarly need the ball as much to completely dominate, but the guy isn't a straight up spot up shooter, he will need the ball in his hands as well in order to play at star level. Same with Odom. If Odom doesn't get his touches on offense, his production goes down. 

Like I said before, I don't see any way how Kobe, AI, and Odom can co-exist. This isn't a three man team. There are other players on the team that need touches as well. Guys like Luke, Bynum, Kwame, Evans, Radmanovic, and etc. With Kobe, AI, and Odom, that takes tons of touches away from other players. In the end, it will just turn into an AI and Kobe show, where both run up and down the court launching up shots, with Lamar getting his occasional looks, and everyone else just standing around being lazy and waiting for something to happen


----------

